# sexing my bakhuis



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i have 2 bakhuis and they are between 10 and 11 months old now. I think i might have a male and female but not positive. would like to see what you guys think. If more pictures would help i can take more pictures. these are just the best side profiles i got. 

male??




























female??





















pictures of both



























Thanks!!!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Carter,

From that last photo I would say you have two girls (the front toepads on each are very narrow, which is the best way to sex Bakhuis IMO). The smaller one is pretty skinny (which is why I think you might have thought it was a male), which I would suggest is from stress brought on by the other female. This happens very frequently with D. tinctorius.

If you can take some close-ups of the toepads of the two, I could confirm this for you. If they are two females and you leave them together, it is likely eventually the smaller one will stop eating and waste away.

Others might have different opinions. Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

pictures of there front toepads or back? The smaller one has actually thickened up quite a bit in the last 4 days or so thats why i've asked to see what others think cuz i thought i might of had a pair but then the one i thought was a male all of a sudden got much bigger. All try and get some pictures up soon.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

do these help?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Richard, looks like two females.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Carter,

The smaller one certainly looks better, but I still think they are both female. I have a group of about 10 yearlings that are all doing very well (at the moment). If I don't separate them into pairs, it's likely that all Hell will break loose. Tinctorius just aren't really very tolerant of each other.

Perhaps you can post a trade ad here looking for someone locally that has a male and is looking for a female. The you wouldn't have to deal with shipping.

Good luck, this is one of my favorite morphs! Richard.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Carter,
> 
> The smaller one certainly looks better, but I still think they are both female. I have a group of about 10 yearlings that are all doing very well (at the moment). If I don't separate them into pairs, it's likely that all Hell will break loose. Tinctorius just aren't really very tolerant of each other.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks a lot Richard! All post an add and see if i can't find a male! I appreciate all the help and info!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh! Im excited. I just picked up a pair at Frog Day on Staten Island. Your photos look amazing. I cant wait to see mine get big and "posey". Awesome morph!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks! Yeah i love my bakhuis. They do have a lot of personality when they are out but since my tank is heavily planted i dont see them all the time but enough to where i can watch them. The one female actually comes out every time i open the doors to mist or even check on things in the tank. she sure loves having her picture taken too it seems like. she's will just sit there and not move forever while i take pictures from all angels. its pretty cool. I sometimes want to hold her cuz she seems so comfortable around me. I have some leucs also and tho they are out pretty much all the time they are actually not as comfortable around me cuz when i approach the tank they seem to stop and then go into hiding. have fun with them i know i do! There bellies are super cool too!!


----------



## fcreptiles (Jun 23, 2010)

Both look like females

Nick
FCR


----------

